# Xenon-halogen 8000k h.o.d light bulbs



## carmcars2000 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey just curious if someone has checked these out at all....I am considering buying them but was wondering if any of you guys have tried them at all.


H13/9008 XENON-HALOGEN 8000K H.O.D LIGHT BULBS/BULB 100W HEADLIGHTS HEAD LAMP | eBay



[h=1]H13/9008 XENON-HALOGEN 8000K H.O.D LIGHT BULBS/BULB 100W HEADLIGHTS HEAD LAMP[/h][h=2]Crystal Blue High Definition Olive Lamp 30% Brighter[/h]
looking forward to what you guys have to say about them*​*


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Stay away. They're film coated to look more blue, and that's it. They are 100W light bulbs, which the harness is NOT designed to handle. The stock harness can barely support a 55W load. You'll not only create enough heat with those to risk damaging the headlight housing, but you might also start blowing fuses and potentially start having electrical issues. 

If you want better lighting, see the link in my signature regarding upgrading your headlight wiring harness.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Stay away. Those 100 watt bulbs are bad news for the electrical system.


----------

